# Nutrition Response Testing



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Has anyone tried Nutrition Response Testing. I had my first appointment today and I go back next Tues for the findings report. Its seems a little odd. Not sure what to think about it. Wondering if anyone's had any experiences or even with holistic health in general?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Never even heard of it. But that probably doesn't mean much, since I've never studied much about holistic health.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay, you piqued my curiosity. I looked for information about Nutrition Response Testing. It appears to be promoted/done by many chiropractors and no MDs (or none that came up in my searches, anyway). In my mind, the word "chiropractor" raises a huge red flag for me, and I automatically think "scam." I know there are many people who swear by their chiropractors and drink the kool-aid. I'm not one of them. I've just seen too many horror stories that demonstrate otherwise.

Let me guess...the practitioner will find whatever's wrong with you, then happens to sell something that will fix it? Yikes, if that's the case.

Caveat emptor.

I'm curious, though...what made it seem "a little odd" to you? And are there things that you are liking about it so far?


----------



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

It just seems bizarre that someone can tell what your body needs through your muscles, then again I guess it also makes since. The lady that did my appointment was an RN with training in the testing.

basically sought this out because at my last Dr. appointment, my TSH was 1.9, and I am still so tired, even sleeping 10 hours at night and my Dr. raised my dose to 90mg of Armour. I have a multinodular goiter with one nodule that was 1.4cm my Dr. wants to biopsy, and I know if the biospy comes back inconclusive or cancerous then she will want to remove my thyroid. I do not want that to happen. I am tired of doctors telling me there's nothing I can do. And that this is not curable and that I am going to feel this way forever. I am only 25 and the thought of feeling like this forever makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I can understand your hesitation.

After I posted on this thread last night, I continued to find more and more information that convinced me beyond the shadow of a doubt that Nutrition Response Testing is a scam/hoax. Look up "Applied Kinesiology" and you'll see some interesting perspectives on it...Nutrition Response Testing falls into the category of Applied Kinesiology.

Full disclosure: I'm pretty closed-minded when it comes to that sort of "healing" or "therapy." I see many of these practitioners as predators, preying on people like us who are not feeling well, have tried many different things, and are desperate to feel better. And they promise to make us feel better if we spend thousands of dollars on their stuff. I did see several positive mentions of Nutrition Response Testing on public internet forums, but the fact that most (if not all) of them were from people who only posted ONCE on the forum seemed suspicious to me.

Regarding your hesitation about the FNA...if it is cancer, wouldn't you want to know now? If I were in your situation at age 25 and being told there's nothing more to do, I would be extremely frustrated and discouraged, too. But I think it's important for you to find out if you are dealing with a cancerous nodule. If you are, then you can get it removed and start with a clean slate, medicine-wise, so your thyroid isn't fighting the medicine.

I have been tired, very tired, for years...since college. My thyroid levels were always within range. Now that I've had my thyroid out and am taking replacement hormone, I have more energy than I can remember having in my entire adult life. Seriously. Just one person's perspective.


----------



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

The FNA worries me pain wise, I do not like pain. And I understand that if something is cancerous it needs to come out/be dealt with. However, and this may seem stupid, but only being 25 years old I may have a long time left here on earth and things are not promised to be like they are now. What if something happens down the line and medication is not available or something along those lines, I would be out of luck.

The fact that doctors treat Hashimoto's yet they have no idea the cause of it bothers me. Before (or at least during treatment) shouldn't we also be trying to figure out the root cause and trying to address that.

I've also read some people who've tried organic diets have had improvements in thyroid disease.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I couldn't agree more about how Hashimoto's is treated. Seems relatively inneffective to me.

I also agree about eating better being worth a try!

Regarding the FNA...mine didn't hurt too much. Honest. If your FNA shows cancer, the it's clear what would need to be done. If it's inconclusive, then waiting and keeping an eye on it over the next couple of years is an option. And it's interesting you mention a "fear" of medicines not being available at some point in th future...I thought I was the only paranoid person who thought about that!


----------



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Nope, there's already been a shortage in cancer drugs. And I seem to be jumping on the bandwagon that our food companies, drug manufactures and the government are working against us.

I've also read the multinodular goiters are less likely to be cancerous. Not sure how true that is. I feel like reguardless of what the FNA says they are going to want to take it out.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

jessie1 said:


> And I seem to be jumping on the bandwagon that our food companies, drug manufactures and the government are working against us.


Well, some of them sure don't seem to be working FOR us!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, you do realize that you do have the right to decline treatment, right? Respectfully, I'm not seeing the logic here...does anyone want to be on medication for the rest of their lives? Goodness, no. My husband and I have had a number of conversations lately about hoarding synthroid in the event of a calamity. If it comes back inconclusive, you have every right to decline surgery. But, this is the one way you can determine that you do have cancer. You are right, you are young...to have your life cut tragically short over something that is easily treatable seems...short sighted.

FWIW, I thought the FNA was the easiest part of the process. Simple, almost painless, and very quick. Everyone has different experiences, but I wanted to share mine.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jessie1 said:


> The FNA worries me pain wise, I do not like pain. And I understand that if something is cancerous it needs to come out/be dealt with. However, and this may seem stupid, but only being 25 years old I may have a long time left here on earth and things are not promised to be like they are now. What if something happens down the line and medication is not available or something along those lines, I would be out of luck.
> 
> The fact that doctors treat Hashimoto's yet they have no idea the cause of it bothers me. Before (or at least during treatment) shouldn't we also be trying to figure out the root cause and trying to address that.
> 
> I've also read some people who've tried organic diets have had improvements in thyroid disease.


How do you know you have Hashimoto's? It is my humble opinion that if you get the proper medical intervention for what ails you, you will have a very long and very quality life.

Nothing for certain, you are so right. That being the case we can only try to make decisions that we feel are right for us.

We will support you in whatever you decide to do. It is your body; it belongs to you.


----------



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

My Dr. said I have Hashimoto's because I have a multinodular goiter and my TPO antibodies are elevated. And that's the information I have found Hashimoto's=antibodies.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My endo told me the same thing. Then I had the FNA and found out I had cancer. Five total cancerous nodules, with lymph node invasion.

Just sayin'...


----------



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

So if you have cancer, you don't have Hashimoto's? How did you know it had spread?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

No, the two can co-occur. Hence the need for a FNA to rule out cancer/rule in Hashi's.

I knew it was cancer after the FNA, but did not know it had spread until after the surgery and pathology was complete. My surgeon performed a total thyroidectomy with a central neck dissection. The lymph nodes removed during surgery showed evidence of disease. My pathology also showed evidence of "long-term thyroiditis" or Hashimoto's.

Cancerous nodules are, indeed, rare when you look at nodules across the board. With that said, thyroid cancer is easily manageable and treated provided it hasn't spread to other organs. So, the thinking is: why roll the dice?


----------



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Did you feel better (physically) after you had your thyroid removed, or did you feel about the same or worse?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well...it's complicated (isn't it always!?).

After surgery, I needed to have radioactive iodine ablation to destroy the remaining thyroid tissue. Therefore I was not given any kind of replacement medication after surgery. Fourteen days post-op, my TSH was 71.17, so, yeah, I didn't feel my best. After the RAI, my endo mis-managed my meds. My TSH was 121 and, yup, I felt down right crummy. You can see the progress in getting things regulated in my signature...it's still ongoing, but close.

Which is a long-winded way of saying that I can't say what I'll feel like when properly medicated, but *so far* this has been the best non-decision (I say non-decision because, really, it's not like I could have rationally said: "Hey, let's forget the surgery and leave the cancer all snug in my neck!  ) I've ever made.

There are little things -- my nails are healthier, my hair is shiny and growing quickly, I'm able to actually see a real connection between diet & exercise and my weight (before the weight would just kind of hang on). The biggest issue for me, however, is that no longer have severe joint and muscle pain nor am I dealing with overall body fatigue. I actually feel like a normal 36 year old should feel.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jessie1 said:


> So if you have cancer, you don't have Hashimoto's? How did you know it had spread?


Here's the skinny. High TPO is "suggestive" of Hashimoto's. It is also "suggestive" of cancer and a myriad of other things.

Read this if you will.

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html

TPO Ab
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

FNA is the only way to truly confirm Hashimoto's whereupon if the sample shows Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashimoto's then that becomes a "definitive" diagnosis.

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2


----------



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

I think that is my main concern is the last time I went to the Dr in Jan, my TSH was 1.9, she upped my dose to 90mg of armour, and I still feel tired. Some days are better than others, but still tired none the less. That kind of worries me because I feel like I should be feeling better.

I've heard a lot of info about gulten and dairy and thyroid disease, and I think I might make an appointment with a MD who does nutrition and holistic approaches.

And I will seriously consider the biopsy. I know this is no excuse but I am such a wuss.


----------

